# تفضلوا Oil Well Stimulation



## salem001 (6 فبراير 2009)

Oil Well Stimulation
By Robert Schechter

* Publisher: Prentice Hall
* Number Of Pages: 640
* Publication Date: 1991-12
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0139499342
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780139499340 [/CENTER​]

http://rapidshare.com/files/100488608/Oil_Well_Stimulation-_Schechter.rar

موفقين ان شاء الله
:12::12::12:​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شموخ النخيل (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العرفي (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد العروشي (16 فبراير 2009)

بارلك الله فيك أخي سالم 
بس لازم تتأكد من الرابط لان تظهر كلمة مشكلة بالانجليزي 
أنتظر ردك


وسلامي للباش مهندس عبدالسلام عرفي وينك لاترد ولا تتصل طمني


----------

